# Just ordered an Immortal Force



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

After weeks and weeks of research, I finally placed an order for the Immortal Force today. I learned a lot from this forum, I knew nothing about road bikes before I signed up to this board. Initially, I was indecisive between aluminum or carbon, then wether to get the "Pro" or "Force". I ended up choosing the Force because of the color and also because it has better components. 

I will keep you guys updated on the quality, service & shipment process.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

what color?


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

They only offer the Force in pearl white.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

good choice.

my pro:


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

i love the wheels, too bad they cost an arm and a leg


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I want those wheels for my Force as well. I don't care how they ride, I just like the color, LOL!  j/k 

I can honestly say that my Immortal Force was the best bicycling decision I ever made. You will love yours too, I'm sure. Enjoy!

Oh, yeah, I have the same saddle as Edge, the Specialized Toupe in Red and White. It looks great on the bike, but it's only available as OEM on one of the Tarmac models. You can find them on eBay, or do as I did; I talked my LBS into selling it to me from one of their bikes they had in stock. Great saddle.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Suppose I can get a LBS to sell me the saddle, what should I pay?


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Edge, when did you get your bike and how many miles do you have on it?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Toupe black version was $120 at the LBS and they sold me the red/white one for $100. A quick check on eBay shows completed auctions ending at around $115 for this specific saddle.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Got my bike today, it arrived a day earlier than the UPS scheduled delivery date.

I loosely assembled it out of excitement, final assembly and tuning will be done by a LBS. The bike is beautiful, I actually like all the decals and the emblem. The only flaw I found was a little clear coat flaking off by the seat post. Mike, it came out of the box like this, not assembly error, I deserve a $10.00 credit!  One word I learned from the forums is "shill". Accuse me of one if you like, I don't give a rats arse! I bought a Motobecane with my hard earned money and I'm 100% proud of it. 

Overall, I'm extremely satisfied.

Out of the box:









Loosely assembled:


----------



## fredly00 (Aug 15, 2007)

Drool.... thats nice.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

I dropped off the bike yesterday for final assembly and tuning, picked it up this afternoon. They flipped the stem because it was too low. I don't know how a road bike is suppose to feel but IMO, it felt pretty good. I still need to adjust the saddle, it feels like I'm sitting on my "shaft" than my butt bones. 

























The factory saddle:


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

The more you ride the more flexible you'll become and you can eventually flip the stem back the way God intended. :thumbsup: 


On a separate note: How do you like your Ridgeline? I have a Pilot and it's great except for it's exceptionally bland exterior.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

I actually love the Ridgeline. The interior is nice, imo nicer than the pilot. There is a noticible difference in weight though, I've driven a Pilot and it's a lot more quicker. The only one thing I hate about the Ridgeline is the gas mileage, I'm only averaging 15-18mpg.

Thule makes a perfect Bed Rider bike rack.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, that looks pretty good in there, especially with the twin GTs. 


I'll probably end up ditching my Pilot for the 08 Accord Coupe later this fall. That should help both my gas mileage and my image. :thumbsup: 


Which means I'll have to start pricing bike racks...does it ever end? :mad2:


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

great looking bike! Butt getting used to the ride yet? Give us a review...I may break down and purchase one of those things before long...thanks. Chris


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Chris, don't wait, just do it!!:devil: 

I love mine, and you will love yours when you pull the trigger on it. Best decision I've made and what you get for the money is amazing. Even left stock, the Force performs like a much more expensive "named" ride. I don't need to spend $2500 on a bike when I can get the same thing for $1500. Do it. You know you want to...:thumbsup:

:mad5: The devil made you do it.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

tennis5 said:


> great looking bike! Butt getting used to the ride yet? Give us a review...I may break down and purchase one of those things before long...thanks. Chris


I haven't ridden it much yet but i love the bike. People complain about the saddle but I think it's pretty nice. I still need to make minor adjustments to the saddle and handlebar for a better feel because I never got properly fitted by a shop.

Overall, the bike is just beautiful, it cannot be beat for $1300(Pro)/$1600 (Force).

Oh, just an update - the spec for the Force cassette is wrong, Ultegra doesn't come in 11/25T. After further inspection, the bike had "105" instead. Not to worry though, I contacted Mike and he sent another cassette right away. It actually worked in my favor, I get to choose the 12/27T which will help me with hills .

I'm not really a good reviewer but I hope this helps you decide.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

I would like my bike to look like this:


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yah, yah, yah....we ALLLLL know I WANT to...lol! I just gotta get the money...then I gotta somehow justify the purchase in my beady little mind and convince myself that I need a 5th bike hanging in my garage...I am gonna have to build an outbuilding for my bikes . I know they are good bikes...I love my Mercier Serpens steel, but wouldnt mind adding one of these to my collection! Thanks for the encouragement...lol Chris


----------

